# Best Survival Knife



## Zonation (May 4, 2012)

Ok everyone...I need your help again. I need to know which knife is the best to get for all around survival. I want one with a sheath that I'll probably strap to my leg. It's time to add some more to the collection. 

Thanks,

Zo


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

For the money I like my kabar. Theres better out there but I like mine.


----------



## truecarnage (Apr 25, 2010)

Check out cold steel bushman
Best overall that your dollar will buy IMHO
Check out the cold steel video for this thing 
Is there any other Co. out there that will show you their knifes doing those things?


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

This machete.
Gotta give props to M4040 who recommended this, and who led me to this site.

Or contact Magus (resident knife expert) when he fixes his pc.


----------



## Zonation (May 4, 2012)

I'm definitely buying a cold steel kukri as well.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Ka-bar big Bowie is a great value, but I'd recommend you check out nutnfancy's knife reviews on YouTube. Alot depends on the rest of your system


----------



## Zonation (May 4, 2012)

FatTire said:


> Ka-bar big Bowie is a great value, but I'd recommend you check out nutnfancy's knife reviews on YouTube. Alot depends on the rest of your system


Elaborate on what you mean by system.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Ontario Knife Company Ka-Bar or M9 Bayonet


----------



## Zonation (May 4, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Ontario Knife Company Ka-Bar or M9 Bayonet


I'm liking Ka-Bar a lot. Already found one and it's around my budget of $100.


----------



## Zonation (May 4, 2012)

What about a Sog Gov-Tac?


----------



## Nighthawk (Oct 9, 2012)

Becker BK-7 (comfortably within your budget). A great design and made by Ka-bar. Depending in your budget and size of hand, also look at the ESEE-4, ESEE-6, Bark River Bravo, Bark River Aurora, Fallkniven F1 or S1. All outstanding knives and really just depends on what suits your hand, budget and needs.


----------



## FutureReferenceFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

I have a Rambo First Blood Part II knife. It's more of a gag thing, but It's pretty cool. Solid build and complete survival kit in the handle, it's just a little big for practicality.


----------



## Zonation (May 4, 2012)

Nighthawk said:


> Becker BK-7 (comfortably within your budget). A great design and made by Ka-bar. Depending in your budget and size of hand, also look at the ESEE-4, ESEE-6, Bark River Bravo, Bark River Aurora, Fallkniven F1 or S1. All outstanding knives and really just depends on what suits your hand, budget and needs.


Thanks for the homework. Checking out all these knives is going to keep me busy.


----------



## Zonation (May 4, 2012)

FutureReferenceFarm said:


> I have a Rambo First Blood Part II knife. It's more of a gag thing, but It's pretty cool. Solid build and complete survival kit in the handle, it's just a little big for practicality.
> 
> Video Link:
> 
> ...


----------



## FutureReferenceFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Yeah, I had a cheaper one when I was a kid too, but the saw on the back was worthless. The saw on the back of this one is deadly.


----------



## Zonation (May 4, 2012)

I also forgot to mention...it has to be built well enough to penetrate the skull of a Zombie.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Zonation said:


> Elaborate on what you mean by system.


ok, i guess i assumed you wanted a good knife as part of either a bob or camping kit. both of these can be thought of as systems. as an electrician, i tend to see things like that, as systems, each piece integrating with the other to fit a process or function. regarding a BoB system, the knife you want to carry would depend on the other things your carrying, for how far, and for how long, as well as your fitness level. size and weight constraints play an important role in this system. if you want to move fast, you need a system that is light, so youd want (maybe) a lighter blade.

hope that helps


----------



## Zonation (May 4, 2012)

@fattire...thanks for clarifying that. I assumed that's what you meant but I always like to make sure. The knife I'm looking for would be an all around knife that I can carry at times and use quite often. There is no specific use per say. If I have to leave in a hurry, the weight always matters, but I'm I'm good shape so I wouldn't matter as much. Stealth is always key but utility is a main concern. And I was kidding about the zombies. Even though if the SHTF, I believe people will become cannibals because of their lack of preparedness.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Personally, I like a folding knife for 90% of my needs. My two top favorites are a Kershaw and a Boker (TreeBrand). They both fit my hand and requirements very well.

For fixed blades, I like a good heavy blade that will take a beating and keep coming back for more. To that end, I like my ColdSteel blades and my "Made in Japan" blades - top quality in my mind.

When I am riding my motorbike, I like my Boker because it is locked closed and locked open and there is no easy way to go from one to the other without hitting the button on the side (Top Lock II) ...


----------



## EarlyPrepper (Aug 28, 2012)

I have more blades than I can count. The Kabar BK7 is a beast. Have one of those, an EOD breaker bar, and hatchet it each of my BOBs and GHB. 

For the folding knife that is always with me, I rely on my SOG Pentagon Elite (PE). I have 2 of them and at least one is always on my person, every day. I have had these for 10 years or more and I have been nothing by impressed since day 1.

Here's one of mine, which got lost for a year in the yard, but still looks damn good and never rusted a bit either.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

I really like my Gerber LMF Infantry. It is big and bad. A little heavy and pricy at $100. I got my boys the prodigy. I is just as good and about 30% less on both accounts

P.s that M4040 site has some cool chit and good prices. I will be sending a few buck his way for sure.


----------



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

Hands down, for utility/versatility the Ka-Bar is the clear leader. It served us Marines well in Iraq/Afghanistan and I do not foresee more apocalyptic conditions than daily life there. 
The only real choice is whether you love the Original Ka-Bar or the Becker BK3, both have great features. I prefer the BK3 (paired with a crovel, but that's another topic).


----------



## Zonation (May 4, 2012)

oif_ghost_tod said:


> Hands down, for utility/versatility the Ka-Bar is the clear leader. It served us Marines well in Iraq/Afghanistan and I do not foresee more apocalyptic conditions than daily life there.
> The only real choice is whether you love the Original Ka-Bar or the Becker BK3, both have great features. I prefer the BK3 (paired with a crovel, but that's another topic).


Thanks for your service. I will definitely check out the BK3. I'm going to probably wait for the local gun show to pick one out. Right now I carry a folding Kerhaw. Good and reliable.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

I have a kabar heavy bowie. 50$ and you cant beat it. It fits all my camping needs. It depends on you. I like a heavier blade some ppl dont. For batoning and splitting fire wood. For skinning animals. For protection. You cant beat it. The blade is a touch wide for carving intricatly. I pair mine with my kershaw onion folder or my cold steel roach belly. Nothing u cant do with that team.


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

@Naekid
I use to be a big boker fan, but all the ones I've seen lately for sale have been made in china?

My suggestion for the best survival knife would be:
Do some research on knife steel, there's a forum i believe it is called knifesteel.com, my personal favorite is D2 steel. It is what my Benchmade bone collector is. I do not carry a fixed blade yet, as in I haven't found one to my liking yet.
I believe that I am going to try and get one that is 1095 cro van.( cromium vandium) I like the strength component, durability of the steel, and edge retension.

The blade on my folder is insane, 1/4 in thick, Benchmades' locking axis, if it wasn't a folder it would be indestructable(insert understanding of my knowledge on the Titanic).

Just google D2 steel, and 1095 cro van.

There are other steels with cro van in them, just no knowledge on them.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

deetheivy said:


> @Naekid
> I use to be a big boker fan, but all the ones I've seen lately for sale have been made in china?


I just looked at their website and I would say that some of their products might be mass-produced in China. The reason I suggest that is because they have some listed for under $20 which in my mind is dirt cheap - dollar-store quality.

I continued to look around their store and found some knives in the $100+ range which makes me think that they are made in their own factory. I also saw a very pretty Damascus-steel TopLock listed for $412 - that one put a grin on my face and a dent in my creditcard ... :rofl:

http://www.boker.de/us/closeouts-pocket-knife/110010DAM.html

_Edit:_ I was looking a little more through their site and found a beautiful WW2 re-issue knife of the M3 variety .. http://www.boker.de/us/fixed-blade-knife/boker-plus/tactical-knife/02BO1943.html


----------



## webeable (Aug 29, 2012)

I like my dagger


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

NaeKid said:


> I just looked at their website and I would say that some of their products might be mass-produced in China. The reason I suggest that is because they have some listed for under $20 which in my mind is dirt cheap - dollar-store quality.
> 
> I continued to look around their store and found some knives in the $100+ range which makes me think that they are made in their own factory. I also saw a very pretty Damascus-steel TopLock listed for $412 - that one put a grin on my face and a dent in my creditcard ... :rofl:
> 
> ...


I see what you're saying, and I agree. Just know the limits of the steel. That's why I suggest doing a little research on steel, and learning what it is.

This is a topic that has been brought up before, and the best answer I've seen is that you have to figure out what you want to do with it and take it from there.

For example,
In my BoB I carry a folding saw, an Estwing camp ax, a machete, and a shovel. Their might be one knife that can do everything you want, but for me, the extra weight is minimum, so I'll carry the extra stuff.


----------

